# Festschrift for Dr. W. Robert Godfrey now Available



## dannyhyde (Oct 5, 2010)

Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 5, 2010)

Joel Beeke also wrote a commendation for this book that appears on the jacket.Most great theologians and historians of the past are moving targets, so that we speak of the ‘early’ and the ‘later’ man. John Calvin is a notable exception. In this, as in many other ways, Dr. W. Robert Godfrey emulates his sixteenth-century mentor. In the decades that I have known him, Dr. Godfrey has been a consistent Calvinist, a worthy mentor, and an engaging friend and conversationalist with a fascinating array of diversified interests. His doctrine and life are a seamless piece of his seminary vision for comprehensive, consistent, Christocentric, and committed Calvinism. Editors Scott Clark and Joel Kim, together with the prestigious Reformed authors of this unusually insightful and provocative festschrift, have done a marvelous job in showcasing this vision from a variety of angles. ... Bob is eminently worthy of this page-turning festschrift, and it is worthy of him. If you are interested in growing on issues that relate to the cutting edge of the Reformed faith today, read this book. You will be informed, edified, challenged, and inspired.​Contents are as follows:
Preface: Our Man Godfrey
R. Scott Clark 9
* I. Historical*
1. Christology and Pneumatology: John Calvin, the Theologian of the Holy Spirit
Sinclair B. Ferguson 15
2. Make War No More? The Rise, Fall, and Resurrection of J. Gresham Machen’s Warrior Children
D. G. Hart 37
3. God as Absolute and Relative, Necessary, Free, and Contingent: the Ad Intra-Ad Extra Movement of Seventeenth-Century Reformed Language About God
Richard A. Muller 56
4. “Magic and Noise:” Reformed Christianity in Sister’s America
R. Scott Clark 74
5. Karl Barth and Modern Protestantism: The Radical Impulse
Ryan Glomsrud 92
* II. Theological*
6. Reformed and Always Reforming
Michael S. Horton 116
7. Calvin, Kuyper, and “Christian Culture”
David VanDrunen 135
8. History and Exegesis: The Interpretation of Romans 7:14–25 from Erasmus to Arminius
Joel E. Kim 154
9. John Updike’s Christian America
John R. Muether 173
* III. Ecclesiastical*
10. The Reformation, Luther, and the Modern Struggle for the Gospel
R. C. Sproul 188
11. The Reformation of the Supper
Kim Riddlebarger 192
12. Preaching the Doctrine of Regeneration in a Christian Congregation
Hywel R. Jones 208
13. Integration, Disintegration, and Reintegration: A Preliminary History of the United Reformed Churches in North America
Cornelis P. Venema 224
14. Epilogue: The Whole Counsel of God: Courageous Calvinism for a New Century
W. Robert Godfrey 251

Bibliography 263
Index 275
Contributors 283


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 6, 2010)

*Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey*







Just out from Westminster Seminary California: _Always Reformed: Essays 
in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey_. 

Order the volume here: 

The Bookstore at WSC: Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey by Clark, R. Scott and Joel E. Kim, eds. 

The volume is in three sections to reflect three areas of Bob's 
interests. Here's the table of contents:

Preface: Our Man Godfrey—R. Scott Clark 

*I. Historical *

1. Christology and Pneumatology: John Calvin, the Theologian of the 
Holy Spirit—Sinclair B. Ferguson 

2. Make War No More? The Rise, Fall, and Resurrection of J. Gresham 
Machen’s Warrior Children—D. G. Hart 

3. God as Absolute and Relative, Necessary, Free, and Contingent: the _Ad Intra-Ad Extra_ Movement of Seventeenth-Century 
Reformed Language About God—Richard A. Muller 

4. “Magic and Noise:” Reformed Christianity in Sister’s America—R. 
Scott Clark 

5. Karl Barth and Modern Protestantism: The Radical Impulse—Ryan 
Glomsrud 

*II. Theological *

6. Reformed and Always Reforming—Michael S. Horton 

7. Calvin, Kuyper, and “Christian Culture"—David VanDrunen 

8. History and Exegesis: The Interpretation of Romans 7:14–25 from 
Erasmus to Arminius—Joel E. Kim 

9. John Updike’s Christian America—John R. Muether 

*III. Ecclesiastical *

10. The Reformation, Luther, and the Modern Struggle for the Gospel—R. 
C. Sproul 

11. The Reformation of the Supper—Kim Riddlebarger 

12. Preaching the Doctrine of Regeneration in a Christian Congregation— 
Hywel R. Jones 

13. Integration, Disintegration, and Reintegration: A Preliminary 
History of the United Reformed Churches in North America—Cornelis P. 
Venema 

14. Epilogue: The Whole Counsel of God: Courageous Calvinism for a New 
Century—W. Robert Godfrey 

Bibliography 

Index 

Contributors 

The volume is 284 pages in hardcover. If I may say we tried to make 
this volume as attractive as it is substantive. It's available now 
through the bookstore at Westminster Seminary California</a> this week 
for $20.00 (+ shipping). The price rises to $25.00 on Friday 8 October 
2010. 

To celebrate the occasion of Bob's sixty-fifth birthday, the latest 
episode of Office Hours is dedicated to Always Reformed: Essays in 
Honor of W. Robert Godfrey 

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/10.06.10alwaysreformed.mp3 

Comment: 

Through his teaching at, and leadership of, Westminster Seminary in 
California, Robert Godfrey has had a significant impact both on the 
confessional Reformed churches at large and upon the lives and 
ministries of many pastors and leaders. These essays, by an esteemed 
group of friends and colleagues, are a fitting tribute to his life‘s 
work and, indeed, a helpful resource on the history, theology, and 
practice of the faith which he himself has done so much to promote."— 
Carl R. Trueman, Professor of Historical Theology and Church History, 
Westminster Theological Seminary, Philadelphia 

Most great theologians and historians of the past are moving targets, 
so that we speak of the ‘early’ and the ‘later’ man. John Calvin is a 
notable exception. In this, as in many other ways, Dr. W. Robert 
Godfrey emulates his sixteenth-century mentor. In the decades that I 
have known him, Dr. Godfrey has been a consistent Calvinist, a worthy 
mentor, and an engaging friend and conversationalist with a 
fascinating array of diversified interests. His doctrine and life are 
a seamless piece of his seminary vision for comprehensive, consistent, 
Christocentric, and committed Calvinism. Editors Scott Clark and Joel 
Kim, together with the prestigious Reformed authors of this unusually 
insightful and provocative festschrift, have done a marvelous job in 
showcasing this vision from a variety of angles....Bob is eminently 
worthy of this page-turning festschrift, and it is worthy of him. If 
you are interested in growing on issues that relate to the cutting 
edge of the Reformed faith today, read this book. You will be 
informed, edified, challenged, and inspired.”—Joel R. Beeke, President 
of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, Grand Rapids


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2010)

Very cool Scott. What was his reaction when you presented the Festschrift to him?

You've done a couple of these now. I really enjoyed the book dedicated to Strimple. How do these normally come together? Do you have the idea and then start contacting people and they react with "...that's a great idea..."?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Rich.

We began working on this 2 years ago this fall. Someone probably suggested it to me but I started working on it and then Joel came alongside very early on (for which I am VERY thankful). We brainstormed about titles and contributors. 

We wanted to do something that would reflect Bob's work and interests but also be helpful to the church. We also wanted to produce a really excellent volume and we're most thankful to Chris Coldwell for his publishing expertise. He produced the printed volume and it's quite nice. He also did a special presentation volume for Bob.

The audio from the presentation should be online today, Dv, so you can hear for yourself. He was genuinely surprised and delighted. It makes me re-think my views about conspiracies. We kept it from him for 2 years. 

It's not too early to start ordering those Christmas gifts.... 

rsc


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is Carl Trueman's commendation:

"Through his teaching at, and leadership of, Westminster Seminary in California, Robert Godfrey has had a significant impact both on the confessional Reformed churches at large and upon the lives and ministries of many pastors and leaders. These essays, by an esteemed group of friends and colleagues, are a fitting tribute to his life‘s work and, indeed, a helpful resource on the history, theology, and practice of the faith which he himself has done so much to promote."
—Carl R. Trueman, Professor of Historical Theology and Church History, Westminster Theological Seminary, Philadelphia


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 6, 2010)

*Audio From Presentation of the Volume*

Here's the audio from the presentation of the volume yesterday morning, including some fitting remarks by Dr Hywel Jones and Bob Godfrey. 

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/Podcast/MorningDevotions/10.10.05.mp3


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 7, 2010)

*heads up...price goes up tomorrow*




The sale price for _Always Reformed: Essays in Honor of W. Robert Godfrey_ ends tomorrow. The price goes to $25.00 plus shipping.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2010)

Got mine ordered this morning. The topics look great. It will move the top of my reading list. Anything that Chris Coldwell has in his hand to work with is worthy of due respect and ownership. Just my humble opinion


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Randy! I hope you enjoy the book half as much as we enjoyed working on it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2010)

Enjoyment probably won't be the word as I look at the topics. It will be beyond. It looks like Heaven shall open up and keep sanctifying me. Thanks for the hard work Dr. Clark.

As a side note. I just downloaded Danny Hyde's free Kindle book 'Welcome to the Reformed Church.' Danny did a great job making something so immense into something concise and practical. Anytime you mix Historical, Theological, and Ecclesiastical together it will grant you eyes. It is lived out and proven. That is one of the reasons I love Biographies so much. We have a cloud of witnesses to push us forward into perseverance and love in the LORD.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 8, 2010)

There are two free chapters available online now:

Always Reformed


----------

